# Regional Forums > United States > South US >  New to breeding in Tampa

## Bptampa

Hey guys! 

I own a female pastel lesser bp that will be ready to breed within the next year. I want to begin my hobby of breeding her, but want to figure out what morph you target. Ideally, Id like to get a juvenile male? within the next 6 months to acclimate to my environment while they both grow to breeding size. 

Any advice on what genetics would result in the opportunity to produce unique morphs? 

I am finding a male coral glow banana bp about 400gs for 150$. Good deal or should I keep looking? 

thanks for any responses!

----------

